# When's the latest time you can find uk herps?



## EuroHerp (Jun 16, 2013)

We're hoping for a sunny day in September to photograph uk herps and throughout the summer we have seen a few but does anyone know the average time they go into hibernation?


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

Depends where you are in the country, what the weather is like, and what species you're looking for. In lowland S E Wales you will see adders and common lizards up to the end of October, slow-worms and grass snakes become hard to find from the start of October onwards. Generally speaking, hibernation (or brummation if you prefer) starts earlier the further north/higher altitude/more inland you go.


----------



## EuroHerp (Jun 16, 2013)

Where in west Wales so were waiting on a warm day to head out to photograph. Sill a little while left then:no1:


----------



## jesicoiper (Sep 12, 2013)

You might find some in wales...during this time..


----------

